# Micros rule!



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

We are haveing so much fun running the micros and the builds here at mojoraceway. the club is awesome and we are getting more tracks in all kinds of racing .and the best parts with are club as we stick together help each other out and are racing fees are cost nothing we love the sport and we just help each other out

classes 1/36 1/24 and also custom builds:thumbsup:


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

barryjcm said:


> We are haveing so much fun running the micros and the builds here at mojoraceway. the club is awesome and we are getting more tracks in all kinds of racing .and the best parts with are club as we stick together help each other out and are racing fees are cost nothing we love the sport and we just help each other out
> 
> classes 1/36 1/24 and also custom builds:thumbsup:


heres a vid that a racer did 



 check it out


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

no love for the micros?


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

You know I love my MICROS. Check out my build thread on MTF. Here's a pic


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*cool*

very very awesome body cant wait to see the finish car


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool! Look'n good!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Cool! Look'n good!


:lol:


----------

